# Budgie, Lovebird or ???



## Debs Lucas

My son recently lost his beloved budgie (only 1 1/2 years old) after months of care and vet visits :-(

The vet suggested part of the reason for the budgies ill health was because he was from exhibition stock. He also suggested that should we want to look for another budgie that we should be looking for the smaller type (aviary bred perhaps?) I'm not sure how easy this is going to be.

Another thought is Lovebirds or something similar. 

If anyone has any thoughts/suggestions on the ease of locating the 'smaller' type budgie(s) or what other bird(s) would be suitable and why it would be much appreciated.

Are there breeds which are easy to sex from an early age, as he wouldn't want a breeding pair. Probably preferring two cock birds. He is not interested in cockatiels.

He is at home all day and will have time to spend on them.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## pheebus

Hi, welcome to the forum. 
I bought a pair of lovebirds almost three years ago. They're very friendly and are now tame enough to sit on my hand, and they have so much character. Charlie and Lola are Peach-Faced lovebirds but they are loads of other varieties but I know some can be quite a bit more expensive than others. They can live for about 20 years, (so I'm told) if they're well cared for.  Since your son is home all day, he would probably be okay with a single lovebird, I only got a pair as I am out a fair bit, so they can keep each other company.  I know lovebirds are very hard to sex, I've been told sometimes you can tell by their beaks, or you can get a DNA test if you want to be 100% sure. As for advice, I wouldn't want to give any wrong information to you, but when I first came here everyone was so helpful, and there are a lot of experienced bird keepers. :thumbup: I barely know anything about other birds though.  xx


----------



## MoonGrrl

I personally found that lovebirds are really difficult to tame and have a veeeeeery loud shrill call (mine wakes me up in the middle of the night for no reason sometimes argh) if you get two birds they will bond to each other more so than to the owner (just a heads up) a parrotlet might be a good choice? or a Quaker/Monk Parakeet  
Heres a cute video of a parrotlet 5 peas in a pod - Parrotlets 5 weeks old - YouTube
and quaker Yoshi the talking quaker - YouTube


----------



## Ponky42

Either a single Budgerigar or Peachface (or other African lovebird) would be ok if your son is going to spend a lot of time with him. The Budgie is perhaps a little more personable and can be taught to talk. Male Budgies have a dark blue cere, which is the area above the beak with the nose holes, while a female's is white turning to brown. Two birds are inclined to gravitate to each other rather than their owner.


----------



## Marshmellow105

I own budgies and kakarikis (both parakeets but kaka are a little larger)

If it were a choice between the two I would definitely choose a kakariki. As far a talking goes I'm not sure but they are so comical and amazingly curious! They are so affectionate and always want to be out with you! They are like a compact parrot! 
They are definitely not loud, they make a kind of a kak-kak-kak sound (I guess this is what they were named after). It is almost like a magpie, not unpleasant in the slightest! 
They live around 7 years but there have been ones live to about 11 (don't hold me to that)! 
You can tell a male from a female from a very young age, males have a larger, chunkier beak whereas a female has a small petite beak. I have left a link of both sexes so you can see for yourself! 
They are also reasonably easy to tame when young 

I would definitely recommend! Amazing birds!

Good luck and, most of all, ENJOY!

See male on the right and female on the left

kakariki pair - Google Search


----------



## Mellow Yellow

I think budgies are fantastic! Get a budgie. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Sounds like the vet is full of poopoo to me. Birds are only badly bred by clueless people or by people who intentionally interbreed.

I breed exhibition and normal type birds and tbh the exhibition tend to be healthyer, as breeders names and reputations depend on good healthy birds.

You have to look for a good breeder who takes care of their birds.


As of bird type i would suggest a pair of zebra finches. They are beautiful to look at. They have a lovely courtship song, all males songs are different and they are very busy birds and are so fun to watch. They are untamable asing you cannot let them out and pet them as such but they are very fun birds that do not require alot.

They are novice birds. very hardy


----------



## Ponky42

I'd go for the Budgie. I think they have the most cheerful sound of all the parrot family.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Howldaloom said:


> Sounds like the vet is full of poopoo to me. Birds are only badly bred by clueless people or by people who intentionally interbreed.
> 
> I breed exhibition and normal type birds and tbh the exhibition tend to be healthyer, as breeders names and reputations depend on good healthy birds.


What total rubbish.. Exhibition birds have been notorious for being unhealthy over the years due the fixation of the Judges at shows for bigger and bigger birds.. It's well known the bigger bird tends to win at shows.. They have created birds which are too big and too fat and live shorter lifespans through fatness and inbreeding.. Budgie breeders don't have good reputation except amongst themselves.. Like so many other domestic animals budgies have had to endure the terrible consequences of of bad breeding practices from exhibition breeders..

Debs,
When you buy a Budgie (they are better for children than Lovebirds).. Buy the smallest one you can find.. They're usually the healthiest.. because they're not show birds...


----------



## Debs Lucas

Thanks for the replies. 

My son would love to get budgies again and who knows if we can find a local breeder or a reputable pet shop to find a non exhibition type I might persuade him. 
Upon doing doing further research and my knowledge of people who have owned love birds we have (re) discovered that they can be quite noisy. 
What we have read up on kakariki it seems they require lots of space and has been suggested they are better suited to an aviary. I have seen them kept in smaller cages (I would say almost too small for a budgie) and they seemed quite depressed.
He is not a novice and has gained much experience with the budgie in care, health etc. He does want to one day when he has his own place look at bigger parrots that could be a long way off yet (he is an adult)

I will get him to reconsider the Quaker/Monk (believe me we have done many months of research)

A few months ago he purchased a large parrot cage and is in the process of adapting it to suit a smaller bird(s) So we will not be in any rush for at least another one or two months to get any birds.

The reason I think he wants 2 at least is twofold 
1. Because he bonded so much with his departed budgie it upset him deeply, so feels 2 would make the death of one less of a blow 
2. When he isn't with the birds he knows they will have each other for company.

He will be looking to get the youngest (fledged/weaned) he can as he wants to hand tame etc (as he did with the budgie)

Appreciate all your input so far and any further comments.
Many thanks
Debs


----------



## Paul Dunham

Hi Debs,

I have to say I adore Quaker parakeets.. When I worked at the bird garden we had them free flying and they would follow us everywhere.. Would I have one in my house?? Not in a million years.. They're not the worst screaming parakeet.. They can be pretty bad.. However I would have a Kakariiki.. They're lovely gentle parakeets.. Even better than Cockatiels...


----------



## ClaireLouise

I would consider cockatiels. My tiel is 11 years old and was hand reared he has been a lovely, friendly tame bird from bringing him home. So much character for such a small thing


----------



## weeziex1

Hi !
I am new to this site, I have a Goffins Cockatoo she is the smallest of the Cockatoos.
Goffins are little clowns, they also talk. She is very smart, she has a vocabulary of about 80 words. She is very opinionated, she loves to argue with who evef will argue with her. Today she told my sisters puppy to get out of the living room when I was trying to geg her in the bed room. She tells on people to get them in trouble, she'll say somone hitted her,or she are you mad at Gypsy, she'll say poor Gypsy, Gypsy's mad. She does a couple of tricks she waves hello, she can also say hello but rather wave. She play's dead I point my finger at her and saybang bang and she falls over backwards into my palm and I say oh Gypsy's dead ten she gets ba,k on my hand and wants to do it agin. She will also shake your finger,she is a lot of fun,and she's very good about entertaining herself, I have several toys in her cage, she loves tv and dvds her favorite dvd the bird sitter,and she loves rio.She also loves music her favorites are riding dirty, eswho let the dogs out, childrens music.The only draw back is fhey screamvery loudly. But the joy she brings compensate s for the screaming. Good luck in your serch.


----------

